# welche feeder rute



## hannes123 (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe diese Ruten zur Whal.

*1) Zebco Cool Feeder 3,9m 50-180gr*



*2) Zebco Cool Medium/Heavy Feeder 3,6m 60-130gr*

von askari

oder

*3) Shimano JOY Feeder FeederRute 
**3,60m / Wg 100 g
* 
so um die 30€ alle.

Ist nix besonderes aber wollte es mal probieren.
Oder gibt es ne bessere in der Preisklasse?
Welche sollte ich nehmen?

Danke schoneinmal.


----------



## hannes123 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

kann keiner was zu den ruten sagen?
wollte evtl noch heute abend bestellen.


----------



## Dunraven (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

Wie soll man etwas sagen wenn man nichts weiß?

Um das mal klar zu machen ein Beispiel.
Ich will ein Auto kaufen, ich habe zur Auswahl einen Kadett Caravan von 1977, einen Polo von 1984 und einen T4 von 1969, welchen soll ich nehmen?

Die ANtwort hängt dann doch davon ab will man Rennen fahren oder dadrin in den Urlaub fahren und auch übernachten, viel Angelzeug damit transportieren oder nur als Stadtauto für kleine Einkäufe, ect.
Wie soll man einen Tipp geben wenn man sowas nicht weiß?

Das selbe jetzt bei Dir.
Wenn du im Stillwasser auf 25m fischen willst brauchst Du eine andere Rute als im Rhein in der vollen Strömung oder in einem anderen Fluß oder im See auf 80m, ect.

Ohne Angaben was Du damit willst, sprich für welchen Einsatzzweck (und das ausführlich denn einen Rute die meist im Fluß gefischt wird kann man auch 5x im Jahr im See auf kurze Entfernung fischen, aber eine die man fast nur im See auf kurze Entfernung nutzen will ist für den Fluß nicht geeignet, von daher bitte so beschreiben das es auch klar ist was Du brauchst) Du für sie hast, kann man nichts sagen. Zumal Deine Ruten ja im Einsatzzweck alle drei komplett verschieden sind.


----------



## hannes123 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

Wusste ich so nicht.
Bin Raubfischer 
Für mich schienen die 3 Ruten so ziemlich gleich.
Sollte eine Rute um die 30€ sein.
Hauptsächlich wird an Teich/See gefischt.
So auf 50m +/- 20m.
Will aber auch mal an einem Fluss nutzen das ganze.
Ist da so ein unterschied?
Hätte jetzt gedacht bei mehr Strömung bzw wenn ich an nen Fluss gehe nen schwereres Körbchen dran und ne härtere Spitze und abdafür.

Welche der drei Ruten ist denn für was?
Gibts noch andere Tips in der Preisklasse?

Habe noch die *SÄNGER STARTEC II FEEDER | L: 360 CM | WG: -150 

*gefunden.


----------



## Bentham (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ich will ein Auto kaufen, ich habe zur Auswahl einen Kadett Caravan von 1977, einen Polo von 1984 und einen T4 von 1969, welchen soll ich nehmen?



Nimm den T4. Ich hab mal gesehen, wie da jemand jede Menge Fisch reingepackt hat. Muss also das optimale Angelauto sein!


----------



## Bentham (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*



hannes123 schrieb:


> So auf 50m +/- 20m.
> Will aber auch mal an einem Fluss nutzen das ganze.
> Ist da so ein unterschied?


Ja, die Antwort hast du dir ja selbst gegeben:



hannes123 schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt gedacht bei mehr Strömung bzw wenn ich an nen Fluss gehe nen schwereres Körbchen dran und ne härtere Spitze und abdafür.



*Mir persönlich* wären wahrscheinlich alle drei Ruten zu schwer, wenn du damit wirklich hauptsächlich im Teich angeln möchtest. Ich würde in dem Fall eher zu einem Picker greifen.

Zu den Ruten selbst kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine der drei kenne.

Edit sagt: Wenn ich mich nur auf Basis der Infos, die in den Link stehen entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich aus dem Bauchgefühl heraus die Sänger Rute nehmen.


----------



## hannes123 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

Die Picker Ruten sind meist so kurz im Vergleich zu einer Feederrute ist das denn ausreichend?

Was ist genau der unterschied außer das die (die ich gesehen habe) kürzer sind.
Komme ich damit weit genug raus?
Auch wenns mal weiter sein soll?
Dachte halt an Feeder Rute weil die nen Größeren WG bereich abdecken


----------



## Dunraven (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*



hannes123 schrieb:


> Wusste ich so nicht.
> Bin Raubfischer
> Für mich schienen die 3 Ruten so ziemlich gleich.
> 
> ...



Was auf keinen Fall in Frage kommt ist eine Pickerrute.
Ich fische gerne mit Pickern und ziehe sie gerne vor, aber über 30m wird es schwer mit den 10g Körben und eine richtige Pickerrute geht so bis 25g mit dem Wurfgewicht. Deine 50m oder mehr werden damit nicht wirklich etwas. Das ist auch der Unterschied, sie sind für die kurze Distanz und haben so bis 25g WG, wobei 25g schon hoch gegriffen ist wenn wir von einer echten Pickerrute sprechen. Für Dich aber so oder so total ungeeignet.

Da ich von den Zebco Cool nicht viel halte würde ich die Shimano zuerst wählen. Die 70m werden damit sicher schwer aber ich denke das Du nicht wirklich auf die Entfernung fischen wirst. Ob die ok ist hängt dann aber von der Strömung des Flusses ab, denn mehr wie ein 80g Korb würde ich mit der nur werfen wenn es echt Not tut. Die dürfte so bei 60g noch gut sein. 

Zweite Wahl wäre die Sänger dann wenn es mehr sein muss im Fluß und wenn es doch eher auf Weite im See geht.

Eine Alternative, wenn auch teurer, wäre die hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ULTIMATE-KING-OF...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item56417db845

Die ist so günstig da es Restbestände aus der Insolvenz von Ultimate sind. Die sind aber echt eher für den Fluß und die größere Entfernung im See. Geht es halt meist um die 50m und weniger im See dann die Shimano.


----------



## -FishHunter- (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

von den 3 da oben ist nur die shimano die beste !


----------



## hannes123 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

Danke für die fixen Antworten und Erklärungen


----------



## klappe (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: welche feeder rute*

würde mir auch ne feederrute zulegen, weil sie im einsatz breiter einsetzbar ist(natürlich nicht unter bäumen ;-)  ).
hatte erst eine pickerrute, dann seit letztem jahr eine schöne feederrute gekauft-und sie ist immer mit am wasser.

würde von den genannten wohl auch die shimano rute nehmen....


----------

